# New 3/8 hose has tiny holes for air to go through? Normal?



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello

So I wanted to upgrade my 1/4 hose and went for the 3/8 however I have received it today and I was a little disappointed as the 3/8 hose looks bigger and chunkier but the ends are tiny and looks like wont let a lot of air through? 









242909782_1228830010874700_7829565739210026309_n.jpg


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












243462977_230934012339812_4855769852284067762_n.jpg


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












243484638_415242550220822_34638030583739558_n.jpg


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












243742689_657415205243671_7280483194894720921_n.jpg


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












243758751_295033938741921_8892418531232962996_n.jpg


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Can someone check the photos above please and tell me what's happening as I feel like I spent £40 to go bigger and instead gone smaller? Is it only the size of the hose itself that matters? Do the outlet sizes of the hose not matter? Why is it a 3/8 hose and has such small ends on it?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so what make and model is the hose?
the hose is rated at ID or inside.
so a true 1/4 is 1/4 inside diameter
and a 3/8 is a 3/8 inside diameter
so check the hose and make sure to buy from a good place.


----------



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so what make and model is the hose?
> the hose is rated at ID or inside.
> so a true 1/4 is 1/4 inside diameter
> and a 3/8 is a 3/8 inside diameter
> so check the hose and make sure to buy from a good place.


Neilsen 3/8. There is a photo above with the make and model and all details about the hose. It says on the outside packaging 3/8" inner diameter but the ends look like 1/4" hole. See above pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

post the pictures on this site not drop box please


----------



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)

As you can see, the fittings are 3/8 however the holes where the air will go through are small like 1/4 fittings. Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wack those fittings off and use high flow high cfm fittings.
with an id of 3/8.
a bit of soap will help on the slide on.
then use solid copper pex rings for a no snag osha approved fitting.
pm for a parts list.


----------



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> wack those fittings off and use high flow high cfm fittings.
> with an id of 3/8.
> a bit of soap will help on the slide on.
> then use solid copper pex rings for a no snag osha approved fitting.
> pm for a parts list.


I cant seem to find any hi flow 3/8 fittings. I am From the UK if that makes a difference.. dont really have much to choose from


----------

